# Vitality Non Smokers declaration



## argief

Has anyone had any experience with Discovery Vitality and their non smoking policy? If I do not smoke stinkies and only Vape, can I sign the "non smokers declaration"? Its 5000 points!


----------



## KimVapeDashian

argief said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Discovery Vitality and their non smoking policy? If I do not smoke stinkies and only Vape, can I sign the "non smokers declaration"? Its 5000 points!



Well they will probably want to do a urine/blood test.
If they pick up nicotine in this test, they will declare you a smoker... they dont even do a lung function - purely on nicotine presence.


----------



## shaunnadan

i declared to them that i havent smoked a cigarette in the past year. they told me that 1 year is not enough for them to consider me as a "non-smoker"


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Spoke to 'em recently. Asked if I was a smoker.

Me: "NO, but I do vape"
Them: "How many do you vape a day"
Me: "It doesn't quantify like that"
Them: "How would you then"
Me : "about 5 - 10ml of 3mg a day"
Them: "Let's just say 2 a day"

The person I was speaking to was really quite intelligent but it is obvious that discovery has not bothered to investigate and incorporate vaping at all. They will mark it up as smoking even though it's a completely false. I did however refuse to "accept everything said on this conversation as true". I noted my reservation of their classification in my acceptance.

What can we do?


----------



## GlacieredPyro

shaunnadan said:


> i declared to them that i havent smoked a cigarette in the past year. they told me that 1 year is not enough for them to consider me as a "non-smoker"



I would tell them to go have relations with a family member.


----------



## argief

KimVapeDashian said:


> Well they will probably want to do a urine/blood test.
> If they pick up nicotine in this test, they will declare you a smoker... they dont even do a lung function - purely on nicotine presence.


The declaration to sign clearly states "no tobacco products", definitely with challenging! How about the other vitality forum members? If we all sign they will have a pretty difficult time? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzGlo

For my life policy I put down smoker as yes, because vaping is considered smoking cessation and number of cigarettes as 0. Let them figure out what the f that means


----------



## Marzuq

they are not really concerned about whether you smoke or not. they consider nicotine consumption as smoking.
so regardless of whether is harmful to you or not, the tests they do is for nicotine and if you test positive you are considered a smoker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Marzuq said:


> they are not really concerned about whether you smoke or not. they consider nicotine consumption as smoking.
> so regardless of whether is harmful to you or not, the tests they do is for nicotine and if you test positive you are considered a smoker.


This is exactly what I was trying to say!


----------



## Pixstar

Same with Momentum. Nicotine consumption is classified as smoking. If however you vape 0mg then you can talk to them after 6 months, essentially you don't smoke...


----------



## Ohmen

Marzuq said:


> they are not really concerned about whether you smoke or not. they consider nicotine consumption as smoking.
> so regardless of whether is harmful to you or not, the tests they do is for nicotine and if you test positive you are considered a smoker.



What a retarded test


----------



## Pixstar

Ohmen said:


> What a retarded test


It sucks but to be fair, I think it's just the easiest way for them to test for nicotine (cotinine test).


----------



## Pixstar

Pixstar said:


> Same with Momentum. Nicotine consumption is classified as smoking. If however you vape 0mg then you can talk to them after 6 months, essentially you don't smoke...


But they need not know you vape...?


----------



## Ohmen

Pixstar said:


> It sucks but to be fair, I think it's just the easiest way for them to test for nicotine (cotinine test).



Yeah I know they test for cotinine.

I thought by now they would be able to test for all the other chemicals in the stinkies, the ones that actually kills you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## argief

This is the exact wording of the "Non Smoking declaration":


I confirm that I am a non-smoker or an ex-smoker
I do not smoke and have not smoked (any tobacco products regularly or occasionally) within the last two and a half months
I agree to inform Discovery Vitality within three months of commencing smoking. Should I cease to be a non-smoker, I agree to the reversal of Vitality points awarded in a calendar year during which I commenced smoking.
I agree to undergo a test to prove my non-smoker status should Discovery Vitality request one. I understand that such requests are made randomly.
I dont see why I cant sign it? Legally (to the letter) I can honestly confirm all of the above. The wording also says that they can test to prove my "non-smoker status". They do not explicitly state that they will do a cotine test (which I will fail), but if they supplement with ie Breath Test for CO2 I will pass as a non-smoker.


----------



## GlacieredPyro

> I do not smoke and have not smoked (any tobacco products regularly or occasionally) within the last two and a half months



@shaunnadan You should call them back and tell them a thing.


----------



## shaunnadan

GlacieredPyro said:


> @shaunnadan You should call them back and tell them a thing.



i dont really worry about it, just took out the policy cause of my day job environment.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ezekiel

I wont mention this too loudly for legal reasons... but a ...friend of mine stated that he doesn't smoke (at all) and vaped 0 mg for a week and a half. Passed a cotinine (in blood) test with flying colours...

Cotinine's average half life in blood is 48 hours... so thats about 130 hours to be 99% rid of it,AFTER all the nicotine has been metabolized (which can also take about 48 hours in total). The levels which can still be detected should'nt be enough to classify you as a smoker - rather, it might indicate that you used to smoke or (and here is the kicker) that you work in an environment with many smokers.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Ezekiel said:


> I wont mention this too loudly for legal reasons... but a ...friend of mine stated that he doesn't smoke (at all) and vaped 0 mg for a week and a half. Passed a cotinine (in blood) test with flying colours...
> 
> Cotinine's average half life in blood is 48 hours... so thats about 130 hours to be 99% rid of it,AFTER all the nicotine has been metabolized (which can also take about 48 hours in total). The levels which can still be detected should'nt be enough to classify you as a smoker - rather, it might indicate that you used to smoke or (and here is the kicker) that you work in an environment with many smokers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk



but could you schedule a test at your own convenience? so tell them to wait a week and then il come in for a test ?


----------



## Ezekiel

shaunnadan said:


> but could you schedule a test at your own convenience? so tell them to wait a week and then il come in for a test ?



It will depend from company to company I guess... my ...friend had to go to a clinic, and was just too busy for a week and a half to be able to go.

But you have to find out whether they will only do blood, or whether they might do hair as well... in which case you might as well cut nicotine out of your vaping habit for a long time...


----------

